# Lotus Elan 1991 - Full Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Sorry for the lack of updates but a lot of cars to do and too little time and will for the writeups , i know all pro detailers suffer from the same...
But any way..

A nice Lotus Elan from 1991 with severe damage to the paint and fiber panels .










The paint was very bad and had cracks on the fiber , had to be repaired and repainted.


































During the repair and painting.


























Several weeks later and after some voyages to the bodyshop to see if all are doing by our standarts , we pick the car to start the detail.










Finish the initial prep and starting the paint correction





































































































Door


















































Headlight dismantled to better detail the Elan.


















Bonnet


































Motor


















Seats removed and leather to be repaired



























Finished interior and sorry for the lack of pictures but we finish just in time 
for the owner pick the Lotus for a trip.




























































I don´t get too much excited about the finish of the cars after the detailing because on my mind i know what is going to look like after..but this one i was amazed by the finish.



































































Just amazing the car in the sun



























































Regards

Rui


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

amazing finish Rui


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Great save Rui & Team, turning cars around like a boss :thumb:


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning finish Rui :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Stunning finish and mini renovation - on what is becoming a very rare car these days :buffer:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb as always Rui, a guess this is a rare car in Portugal?


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Nice work . 

Always wanted one but they are supposed to leak bad. Teenage dream car.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nice finish mate


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

B17BLG said:


> nice finish mate





cbred said:


> Nice work .
> 
> Always wanted one but they are supposed to leak bad. Teenage dream car.





Wax-IT.be said:


> Great work!





SimonBash said:


> Superb as always Rui, a guess this is a rare car in Portugal?





yetizone said:


> Stunning finish and mini renovation - on what is becoming a very rare car these days :buffer:





AaronGTi said:


> Stunning finish Rui :thumb:





Ebbe J said:


> Great save Rui & Team, turning cars around like a boss :thumb:
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe





Dan3.2 said:


> amazing finish Rui


Thank you all guys.

Yes it´s a rare car over here , it´s the second Lotus Elan i detail but it´s a PITA to paint them because of the fiberglass body.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work Rui!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic work Rui! :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Another fantastic job  :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Car looks just stunning, great job :thumb:.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

Now that is very nice.......


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

talisman said:


> Now that is very nice.......





deni2 said:


> Car looks just stunning, great job :thumb:.





Beancounter said:


> Another fantastic job  :thumb:





matt_83 said:


> Fantastic work Rui! :thumb:





prokopas said:


> Great work Rui!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job as always:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Fantastic job as always:thumb:


Thanks Tonyy :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning as always. Great work

matt


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Rui, amazing car and fantastic work all round wow. 

Certainly worth a lot more ££ now. 

A very, very pleased owner I'm sure

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Rui!


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

A beautiful care now made to look as it should by you..great work


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

looks very fresh


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

What a turnaround, I do love a lotus.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Amazing work Rui :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've always liked those Elan's. Can't remember why they slipped through the net, but the prices dropped like huge rocks at the time.

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic job as usual Rui :thumb: looks amazing


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Superb job Rui!!I remember when i saw this car arriving at your studio it was wrecked!!Glad to see the owner being thrilled by the finish when he picked it up :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

stangalang said:


> Stunning as always. Great work
> 
> matt





The_Bouncer said:


> Rui, amazing car and fantastic work all round wow.
> 
> Certainly worth a lot more ££ now.
> 
> ...





JBirchy said:


> Great work Rui!





hibberd said:


> A beautiful care now made to look as it should by you..great work





cossienuts said:


> looks very fresh





robgooch said:


> What a turnaround, I do love a lotus.





jlw41 said:


> Amazing work Rui :thumb:





Kriminal said:


> I've always liked those Elan's. Can't remember why they slipped through the net, but the prices dropped like huge rocks at the time.
> 
> Nice job :thumb:





Miguel Pestana said:


> Fantastic job as usual Rui :thumb: looks amazing





Faysal said:


> Superb job Rui!!I remember when i saw this car arriving at your studio it was wrecked!!Glad to see the owner being thrilled by the finish when he picked it up :thumb:
> 
> Faysal


Thank you all guys.
And it´s a very nice car , the handling is great :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..classic car.nice work.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always Rui :thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Simply Stunning - amazing work!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Dj.xray said:


> ..classic car.nice work.





DMH-01 said:


> Great work as always Rui :thumb:





Th3Doctor said:


> Simply Stunning - amazing work!


Thank you Guys :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

excellent work mate


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Swell.gr said:


> excellent work mate


Thanks Mike :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Fantastic work from the CarDetail Team :thumb:

Mario*


----------

